# 4,294,967,295 posts?



## DeniseM (Sep 29, 2006)

If you click on Users List and then posts, it shows that 3 posters have 4,294,967,295 posts.  Very impressive!  And I thought I was a blabber fingers!


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 29, 2006)

They have been busy!


----------



## amshah97 (Sep 29, 2006)

That could perhaps be a software bug.  That number (4,294,967,295) stands out.  It is the largest value a 32 bit signed integer can hold.  All the bits are 1.


----------



## Keitht (Sep 29, 2006)

amshah97 said:
			
		

> That could perhaps be a software bug.  That number (4,294,967,295) stands out.  It is the largest value a 32 bit signed integer can hold.  All the bits are 1.




I thought it was the maintenance fee for my t/s


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 29, 2006)

amshah97 said:
			
		

> That could perhaps be a software bug.  That number (4,294,967,295) stands out.  It is the largest value a 32 bit signed integer can hold.  All the bits are 1.



You are correct.  The user records in question have been repaired.


----------



## "Roger" (Sep 29, 2006)

Does that mean they get a refund?


----------



## m61376 (Sep 29, 2006)

and I have 65534 unread private messages


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 13, 2006)

m61376 said:
			
		

> and I have 65534 unread private messages



I finally figured out how to reset this.  Set yours back to zero.


----------

